# Vapor Apparel



## MotoskinGraphix

Has anyone used, printed or worn the Vapor Apparel shirts for dye sublimation printing. They are supposed to feel more like cotton and actually breath like cotton as well as wick away moisture. Before I spend any kinda cash on digital transfer material I would like some feed back on this material. I am in Houston Tx. and its hotter than Hades here.....polyester isnt in my market period for outdoor t-shirts. This material is supposed to be very good but I am leary. Any real info you can give me would be greatly appreciated. If you know a wholesaler as well...yes I could search all over the net and sign up with a bunch just to find a price list but....why? We are T-shirt forums and hopefully the answeres are right here. 

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Solmu

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Has anyone used, printed or worn the Vapor Apparel shirts for dye sublimation printing.


Tania (D.Evo. on the forums) uses/sells them in Melbourne, so she might be able to give you more information.


----------



## D.Evo.

Hi David!

I have worn, printed and sold Vapor Apparel for about a year now - and swear by it.

I'm actually country distributor for this range and have in-house dye-sub service. So, as far as quality and performance goes - I personally believe it is worth the commitment. 

When it comes to comfort - my whole family is wearing Vapor shirts every day - including as sleepwear and undergarments. They do keep you cool when it's hot and warmer when it's chilly. They are bacteria and stain resistant (even oil and tomato sauce will wash off eventually), they dry in 15 min and don't need ironing. That makes me happy as a mum of 2.

I have supplied several triathlon and adventure reces and had the best feedback and repeat orders. 

Big part of my orders for custom decorated casual T-shirts come from Queensland - Auzzie equivalent of California. I wish I had a designer on board though - I can just see the interest absolutely soaring! So far I've been mainly printing customer-requested graphics 

The shirts sublimate really well - I'm using Epson 4000 with Artanium UV+ inks and very happy with the results.

Another big advantage of Vapor Apparel's is a variety of colours - so far "dye-subbers" were limited to white. To start with, I was a bit concearned while printing on blue, pink and yellow... Have a look at my swatches - I think they speak for themselves!

You nearest distributor will be Johnson Plastics - you can get a sample pack of assorted styles from them. 
http://www.vaporapparel.com/sub_pages/johnson_plastics.htm
http://www.johnsonplastics.biz/CGI-BIN/LANSAWEB?WEBEVENT+L0B098B9058810000889D05G+M37+ENG

Best regards,
Let me know if you need any more info or pictures - I'll PM it to you.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

Yep....I think there is a source in Dallas.....but I dont want to pay $4.50 a blank! Do you think prices will come down as more supplyers find the means to compete? Probably a great product but not so much distribution and competition among supplyers or supply in general. I want a dye sub blank around $ 2.00 period or its not even interesting yet!!!!!


----------



## T-BOT

never hurd of this brand.  





......till now


----------



## Annushka

D.Evo. said:


> Hi David!
> 
> I have worn, printed and sold Vapor Apparel for about a year now - and swear by it...
> 
> .


Tania,

are their tags easily removable? 

Thanks


----------



## JoshEllsworth

Love this brand! I have a few of the shirts that Jackson from Vapor gave to me at a show, and I wear them religiously. Very breathable and overall a great product.


----------



## D.Evo.

Annushka said:


> Tania,
> 
> are their tags easily removable?
> 
> Thanks


 
Annushka,
The tags are stiched into the collar hem (see the picture above), they are quite small, with Vapor logo and t-shirt size. There is also a tag with care instructions in the side stitching. 

I've just removed the tag for the first time - I've cut it off neatly, very close to stiching and pulled out the remaining threads of the tag. Like it was never there.


----------



## Rodney

I just tried ordering vaporapparel samples from like 7 of their listed distributors and they all had non functioning online stores


----------



## D.Evo.

Rodney said:


> I just tried ordering vaporapparel samples from like 7 of their listed distributors and they all had non functioning online stores


I just had a look at couple of sites - I believe you can buy online from Coast Graphics Supplies - they are in Ventura, CA.
http://www.coastgraphicsupply.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=4721&Category_Code=VTEES


----------



## Annushka

Thanks Tania


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

JoshEllsworth said:


> Love this brand! I have a few of the shirts that Jackson from Vapor gave to me at a show, and I wear them religiously. Very breathable and overall a great product.


Josh...do they feel that good???? I think this product might be exactly what dye sub has been looking for. Do you guys carry this fabric?


----------



## JoshEllsworth

I really like them. We looked at the product at one point, but chose not to pick it up just because our business model isn't set up to distribute garments. If it was, we would carry this brand, I'm certain of it. I think they are one of the most cutting edge manufacturers for sublimation friendly garments. The guys that work there are awesome as well. Definitely worth a test order to see what you think.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

Thanks Josh....I I trust ya giving me the ok sign!!!! I want to try this fabric so anyone that knows a wholesaler for Vapor Apparel please post up. I think this just might be a key ingrediant in the dye sub situation. Ready willing and able. Rodney....I ran into some defunct sites as well!!!!!


----------



## Annushka

D.Evo. said:


> You nearest distributor will be Johnson Plastics - you can get a sample pack of assorted styles from them.
> http://www.johnsonplastics.biz/CGI-BIN/LANSAWEB?WEBEVENT+L0B098B9058810000889D05G+M37+ENG


Hi Tania,

I can't seem to find a sample pack that has a variety of colors and/or sizes per order/pack on johnston's site. Is there one or did I misunderstand you and you meant they just have sample packs with one color in one size only per order/pack.

Thanks,
Annushka


----------



## Rodney

I just want to order some samples of a few different styles/colors. 

The last company I tried (www.thepaperranch.com) made me think I could order online, but after I added everything to my shopping cart, selected shipping and went to select a payment method, their only way of accepting credit cards was offline by phone/mail/fax.

I'll keep looking


----------



## D.Evo.

Annushka said:


> Hi Tania,
> 
> I can't seem to find a sample pack that has a variety of colors and/or sizes per order/pack on johnston's site. Is there one or did I misunderstand you and you meant they just have sample packs with one color in one size only per order/pack.
> 
> Thanks,
> Annushka


That's what I saw on their website:

http://www.johnsonplastics.biz/CGI-BIN/LANSAWEB?WEBEVENT+L0B9ABA9161818600292D02A+M37+ENG

I just googled another re-seller with sample packs:

http://www.wickdstyle.com/osc/catalog/index.php?cPath=25&osCsid=9bb8e65af679a4e125d495a3e78f9333

Mayby calling/e-mailing one of the distributors and asking if they can put together a sample pack with what you need is the way to go? 

Good luck!


----------



## lawaughn

This really sucks. We are ready to give them a try and can't seem to get through to them easily.

The colors, the website and the variety of styles makes me want to order but I won't if it's a hassle.


----------



## D.Evo.

Wow, you guys sound really spoilt by online ordering/e-com websites!

Here, Downunder, old phone-call/e-mail methods of communicating seem to work just as good. Sometimes better...

I'm sure you won't be disappointed - I think it's worth the hassle.


----------



## cprvh

Vapor shirts sublimate wonderfully! Since they are actually 100% poly you get an unbelievably bold print. In my opinion they transfer much better than the Hanes SoftLink. The SoftLink only has a "layer" of poly which does not produce colors as dense as a 100% poly. They do feel nice as well.

I only wish they had the ANSI lime green

There are many sources:

Conde
Johnson Plastics
Apparel For Life


----------



## D.Evo.

cprvh said:


> In my opinion they transfer much better than the Hanes SoftLink. The SoftLink only has a "layer" of poly which does not produce colors as dense as a 100% poly. They do feel nice as well.


I second this.



cprvh said:


> I only wish they had the ANSI lime green


How different is "ANSI lime green" from "key lime green"?


----------



## Solmu

D.Evo. said:


> How different is "ANSI lime green" from "key lime green"?


Extremely. ANSI Lime Green is safety vest green.


----------



## D.Evo.

Solmu said:


> Extremely. ANSI Lime Green is safety vest green.


 
Thanks Lewis.

I should have looked it up!  


BTW - I'd appreciate a lot if you can "test run" one of my VA shirts with water-based printing when you have an occasion and let me know what you think. 
I know regular screen printing works. 
You can test it for wear'n'tear as well!


----------



## Rodney

> Wow, you guys sound really spoilt by online ordering/e-com websites!


Did it show that much  LOL. I honestly don't think I'd hassle with a phone/mail order for some sample t-shirts. Although, I'm sure there are a lot of b2b people that would.

I am SO spoiled by ease of ordering online without having to call someone or mail in a money order and wait 6-8 weeks (old school mail order catalog days )


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

Might try Sublimation Nation I think its called.....they say you can order samples.


SUBLIMATION NATION
54 Main Street
Reisterstown, MD 21136


----------



## binki

Are there any vendors selling these for under $5? What kind of volume is needed to get the price down?


----------



## Rodney

> Are there any vendors selling these for under $5? What kind of volume is needed to get the price down?


I haven't seen any that low. Some blanks are just more expensive (like no matter how many AmericanApparel shirts you buy, you aren't going to get them under $4 )



Rodney said:


> The last company I tried (www.thepaperranch.com) made me think I could order online, but after I added everything to my shopping cart, selected shipping and went to select a payment method, their only way of accepting credit cards was offline by phone/mail/fax.


I got a call from thepaperranch.com today and they finished my order up over the phone. That was nice of them to follow up on the half finished order 

Should have my vapor apparel samples next week.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

Rodney.....did you ever get those samples from the Paper Ranch?


----------



## Rodney

Still waiting on UPS. Looks like they are in transit. I'll be sure to report back once they get here.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

Thanks!!! I am seeing more and more of that moisture wicking material in the mall etc.


----------



## Rodney

I got my Vapor Apparel samples in from The Paper Ranch: http://www.thepaperranch.com/ yesterday.

I got one of the American Back Country Basic Ts and 3 of the Performance Micro Jersey tees.

The backcountry basic t-shirt feels like a "regular" t-shirt. It doesn't have that slick feeling that most poly/performance t-shirts have. I *really* liked this shirt. First thing I did was go out and play a couple of sets and it worked as advertised (repeled moisture, dried fast). It is a very nice quality t-shirt (good weight, super soft, good sizing).

The micro performance jersey's were also VERY nice. The quality is the same or on par with addidas/nike performance t-shirts that sell for $40-$50. It has a more of a "sport" feel to it. Not sure how to describe it exactly, but it's more like something you would see a tennis player wear on the court (the material that is). Very smooth feeling, slicker than the backcountry, and very soft. Both shirts were very comfortable to wear.

I was planning on doing a line of "sports" t-shirts, and this brand is right up there in the running. I still want to try the other "wicking" brands out there as well, but the back country tee is a really nice t-shirt if you like that performance effect, but with the "feel" of a regular t-shirt. I'd buy a dozen of those just to wear myself


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

Thanks for the feedback Rodney. Best Blanks just hit me with an add for Vapor samples. So you think they are as cool in the sun as !00% cotton?


----------



## Rodney

> So you think they are as cool in the sun as !00% cotton?


Yep, in my opinion at least. It was 90+ degrees the past 2 days I was wearing them, and played sports both days and they kept very cool.

I didn't know www.bestblanks.com carried them. I talked to them today. I may get more samples from them as well. I'd like to see more of the backcountry colors in person.


----------



## AfriKing

D.Evo. said:


> Hi David!
> 
> I have worn, printed and sold Vapor Apparel for about a year now - and swear by it.
> 
> I'm actually country distributor for this range and have in-house dye-sub service. So, as far as quality and performance goes - I personally believe it is worth the commitment.
> 
> When it comes to comfort - my whole family is wearing Vapor shirts every day - including as sleepwear and undergarments. They do keep you cool when it's hot and warmer when it's chilly. They are bacteria and stain resistant (even oil and tomato sauce will wash off eventually), they dry in 15 min and don't need ironing. That makes me happy as a mum of 2.
> 
> I have supplied several triathlon and adventure reces and had the best feedback and repeat orders.
> 
> Big part of my orders for custom decorated casual T-shirts come from Queensland - Auzzie equivalent of California. I wish I had a designer on board though - I can just see the interest absolutely soaring! So far I've been mainly printing customer-requested graphics
> 
> The shirts sublimate really well - I'm using Epson 4000 with Artanium UV+ inks and very happy with the results.
> 
> Another big advantage of Vapor Apparel's is a variety of colours - so far "dye-subbers" were limited to white. To start with, I was a bit concearned while printing on blue, pink and yellow... Have a look at my swatches - I think they speak for themselves!
> 
> You nearest distributor will be Johnson Plastics - you can get a sample pack of assorted styles from them.
> http://www.vaporapparel.com/sub_pages/johnson_plastics.htm
> http://www.johnsonplastics.biz/CGI-BIN/LANSAWEB?WEBEVENT+L0B098B9058810000889D05G+M37+ENG
> 
> Best regards,
> Let me know if you need any more info or pictures - I'll PM it to you.


errr, this is the first time im posting am i allowed to tell you that i can design and that i am already running a design and customising business i.e. plenty of gr8 designs flying anywhere?

i noticed u said u needed a designing on board

thnx

AfriKing


----------



## gothicaleigh

This thread is from 3 years ago. -.-


----------



## earlandkirk

yeah vapor's are your best choice for dye sub


----------



## CUSTOM UK

For my own input, I sell dye sub t-shirts on a worldwide basis, but still prefer Gildan cotton for personal wear. Dye sub tees just aren't as warm first thing in the morning.

The vapor dye sub tees print up very well, but there is a significant cost disadvantage when compared to cotton using dtg technology. If someone ever develops a cotton tee that wicks away the moisture, dye sub tees would become history overnight.


----------



## eonis360

I know i'm five years late, but I just started my t-shirt printing business 2 months ago. I bought some Vapor apparel T-shirts and tested a print I done on a white ringer tee in the wash. Is it just me, but I found the fibers started to sort of fluff after only 3 washes.


----------



## AfriKing

D.Evo. said:


> Annushka,
> The tags are stiched into the collar hem (see the picture above), they are quite small, with Vapor logo and t-shirt size. There is also a tag with care instructions in the side stitching.
> 
> I've just removed the tag for the first time - I've cut it off neatly, very close to stiching and pulled out the remaining threads of the tag. Like it was never there.


Hello again.
What's the best way to remove tags and are you able to tell me roughly how many tees you sell a month, [just for a bit of research]. Thinkin of really hitting these t shirts big but need to R&D em first. How does a company actually become a distributor if Vapor Apparel doesn't respond to emails???

Thanks
AfriKing


----------



## AfriKing

Don't use fabric conditioner or anything that will clog up the pores of the tee. This reduces performance of the polymer which is used to make it.


----------



## Lars Tan

I have worn the performance apparel on regular almost daily basis to the office and to the events while selling some other items during 30 to 100+ days and I have test driven most of the polos we sell/I sell to our clients. BY FAR the best performance qualities I noted wearing Vapor Micro poly t-s. Long and short sleeved. I DO NOT like or care any longer for the Basic t-s. But the Micro poly is one of the best t-shirts I have worn next to Adidas, Nike-Shmike and others. I beat my tees up so I can say that some last longer than others and Mico line t-shirts by Vapor did last longer then 2 years some of them of almost every week wearing! NO drying in the dryer or fabric softeners ever were used on mine. And I do not wash tees with jeans or long zippered jackets  Please not we are talking about tees not polos.


----------



## AbstractD

I just got into the business as well and after doing alot of research i think im going to go with the Vapors... however i do have a question... how do they fit? Do they run small, true to size, a little big?


----------



## Lars Tan

The Phenom (same as Micro) and Micro I like the best. And these tees do run larger. I have all my cotton tees XLg. Vapor I get LG. I could fit in a MD, but that is when i need it under my Dress Shirt. Now I wear only Vapor when I go to meetings , conferences and have a shirt and a tie. . During summer months i worn my Vapor more than any other brand in the past 2 yrs. If you need some I know where to get them.


----------



## AbstractD

What about the thickness of the vapors, pretty good?


----------



## djmas1998

where can you buy these vapor tees?


----------



## CityFittedCom

Never have used vapor apparel? Have a link, who supplies?


City Fitted Screen Printing and Embroidery
Eco Screen Printing and Embroidery


----------



## R2DS

Their shirts are excellent - nice variety of styles and colors. But watch the sizing on their ladies babydolls - they run much smaller! Try Conde, www.dyetrans.com they seem to have a nice supply of most of the Vapor shirts.


----------



## djmas1998

thanks... do you need an account setup to order thru them, or can anyone order?


----------



## R2DS

Yes, you do need an account, but it is a snap to set up ... you can pay by cc per order. They just changed my sales rep a couple days ago and he's already been quite attentive and helpful, go ahead and give him a call, tell him I referred you (Digital Imaging Services) - 1 800 826 6332 x 208. (though I think you can sign up online as well .. not sure on that)


----------



## djmas1998

thanks... Just looking to order some shirts to have dye subbed for our softball team.. What kind do you recommend? the Micro?


----------



## R2DS

After looking online, it seems most teams use the micro's - Vapor has a neat shirt called the Phenom w/ a color panel down the sides and under the arms, w/ same color neck band & white center - check those out. A bit more expensive, but might be what you want. If you are looking for a cotton-feel, then go for the Backcountry style. 
... and if you need someone to print the shirts for you ... feel free to contact me!


----------



## AbstractD

R2DS said:


> After looking online, it seems most teams use the micro's - Vapor has a neat shirt called the Phenom w/ a color panel down the sides and under the arms, w/ same color neck band & white center - check those out. A bit more expensive, but might be what you want. If you are looking for a cotton-feel, then go for the Backcountry style.
> ... and if you need someone to print the shirts for you ... feel free to contact me!


Nice find on the Phenom, now just need to find who sells them, Conde doesn't have them


----------



## R2DS

Are you sure? It's in their online shop (if they are out, they will order them):
Product Detail - DyeTrans.com


----------



## AbstractD

oh my bad, i see it.


----------



## AbstractD

i going to have to order a few to check them out, mainly to see how thick they are, their 5oz, and their basic T is a 5.9oz so want to fell the difference as well as the fit.


----------



## kaz1198

Im interested in getting some samples of these t's, does anyone know of any distrubuters in the uk.


----------



## eonis360

thetransferpress.co.uk


----------



## eonis360

eonis360 said:


> thetransferpress.co.uk


vapor apparell


----------



## eonis360

No longer doing sublimation


----------



## eonis360

I sold my my Epson R1900 printer.


----------



## inkfected

down anyone knows where can i get vapor apparel in mexico?


----------



## Stevenstr1159

I have a lifestyle Apparel brand in the US. We use Vapor Apparel and I would like to have someone who can produce them in Au , To save on shipping & customs hassle?


----------



## cbs1963

This is a very old thread. Try posting a new question to start a new thread.


----------



## pmzirkle

Try Jerzees 21M
Gildan 42000
Half the price of Vapor
Been using them for several years now with no sub problems.
There are also several more brands that are poly with the cotton feel.
We buy most of our tee shirt supplies from Sanmar.


----------



## Mattheww

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Has anyone used, printed or worn the Vapor Apparel shirts for dye sublimation printing. They are supposed to feel more like cotton and actually breath like cotton as well as wick away moisture. Before I spend any kinda cash on digital transfer material I would like some feed back on this material. I am in Houston Tx. and its hotter than Hades here.....polyester isnt in my market period for outdoor t-shirts. This material is supposed to be very good but I am leary. Any real info you can give me would be greatly appreciated. If you know a wholesaler as well...yes I could search all over the net and sign up with a bunch just to find a price list but....why? We are T-shirt forums and hopefully the answeres are right here.
> 
> Thanks!!!!


I have used the shirts and I am happy by the results. Design quality is good, print is sharp and smooth. I will try to upload a picture. The good thing with these t-shirts are that they are very soft and comfortable, it feels like cotton, but it is a polyester fabric. The only issue I had, it was about the size, I ordered for my wife who is 1.60m tall and I got her a size S, it was a little short for her, but she likes it because it is very light and soft.


----------

